# Help me find my dog halle pedigree



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey guy i know i havent started out on this site on a good foot but i AM willing to learn from you guys an im wantin to learn more about my dogs history. I have Halles Dams ped. and would like you all to look at it and tell me what you guys think. I would appreciate it if you guys could give me any help. I'm going to post up a picture of Halles moms ped.

Halles dam registered name is Leonard's "SHEEBA" 20000L-34

Sire is Scott's "GENERAL JACKSON" 11927AP-57

Heres halles moms pedigree its kinda hard to take a good pic where u can see everything


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

ttt bumpity


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I googled both there names, like I'm sure you already have, no luck. And you don't need to bump something after 2 hours...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't read any of the names in the picture. You could type them out. Or take closer pictures.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes it is hard, I cant even tell what registry it is. I could only make a guess anyways.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Wingman said:


> I googled both there names, like I'm sure you already have, no luck. And you don't need to bump something after 2 hours...


Dudes anxious to learn about his dog. can you read a ped? I may be able to enhance it enough to see it


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

ok im goin to try an and scan it and make it more visible..ill tell yall some of the names on the ped. untill i get it up
Sire-winegarners"kong", Sire-greens rembo,Dam- persingers "mollie bee", Metzgers "Goldy Rae" WatchDogs "Blue Glory" thats just some names ive read off
And they are ADBA reg.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [57465] :: WINEGARNER'S KONG

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [42030] :: GREEN'S RAMBO

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [19368] :: WATCHDOG'S BLU GLORY

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [92932] :: METZGER'S GOLDY RAE

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [42031] :: PERSINGER'S MOLLIE BEE


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know where these dogs are in the pedigree (generation wise)or if they are on the dam or sire's side or both right now it's looking like you have an American Bully. I see some watchdog and Hughzee in these pedigree's some staff blood some game blood in some of the other dogs in these dog's ped's. Pretty scatter bred. I am pretty confident in saying based on those dogs you own an American Bully if you do some reading here you will learn the difference between an American Pitbull Terrier and an American Bully.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

awesome sadie, thankyou:clap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your welcome Dave .. Anything to help out my fellow GP dog folks ...

Here is a link Addison on here about the differences between an American Bully and an American Pitbull Terrier there are dozens more because this topic get's beat to death all the time but the fact is they are two different breeds even though your dog is registered as an APBT you want to look at the bloodlines behind the dogs in your pedigree that will tell you everything you need to know about your dog. If they are bred for the box they are game dogs or game bred dogs if they are bred for the show ring they are show dogs or American Staffordshire Terrier's. If they are bred for size and color or for an extremely large package (looks) primarily they are an American Bully although I will say some Bully breeder's do breed their bully's for show and working ability so not all of them are bred for looks but that was the idea when the breed was started.

Here is the latest one I found using the search button on here I am sure you could find dozens more LOL
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/30781-am-bully-vs-american-pit-bull-terrier.html


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok i got some better pics for you guys this is the best i could do lol










bottom half










Thank you sadie for you help and redog! im going to do some research on her so i can learn more about my dog an her puppies an become mor experienced with my dog an its history puppies an so on.


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

also i would appreciate if yall could help me find my buddy that has the sire of my litter pedigree.. Billingsley's "Mad Max" Sire: 10384AP-18 and the Dam is Johnson's " Black Madusa" 10220AP-42


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Other than the Watchdog in the ped, I really do not see any normal "well established Bully lines in there". I think there is mostly staff in there but Bully, I don't see it. Even the watchdogs in that ped aren't the watchdogs known in the bully community other than Big Thor. I would honestly have to say that you are probably looking at a Staff ped with some APBT. But the reality, no offense to your dog but, it's so scatterbred; it really looks like they were just putting dogs together and not even attempting to match anything or even solidify any real kind of bloodline.


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

ADISON,
Most of the ped goes back into the old family rednose blood with infusion of old Tudor/Colby


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

Adison said:


> also i would appreciate if yall could help me find my buddy that has the sire of my litter pedigree.. Billingsley's "Mad Max" Sire: 10384AP-18 and the Dam is Johnson's " Black Madusa" 10220AP-42


This is more of the same...old family rednose with the tudor infusion....interesting!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Seem like a lot of the new watch dog stuff Bully and so is the grapevine. most of the Hugheez stuff is too. Those seem to be the most prevalent. from what I can tell by looking at tons of the ped for these type of dogs. Given my lil brother has one with a lot of these bloodline in it. is that watchdog started as a pretty gameish or working dog line that produced bigger dogs and then they went with the big blue fad. And the dogs turned more and more bully. If someone else knows other wise I would like to hear this is just my opinion. I think the same for the hughzees line they were just looking for big the while time. Some of their other stuff I am not familiar with.
I wpuld love to see pic of your dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

good info you guys, 

I just want to add that those are ADBA papers, once you've held a set of them in your hands you'll never forget what they look like. 

Also, you can magnify your screen by clicking control and using your scroll button up and scroll down to shrink it.


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

Some of that blood 'might' have been used in the development of the American Bulldog, (any pit blood could have been used, for that matter)...and the myriad of other crosses that showed up over the years (Banndog, Olde Bulldogge, Catahoula, etc etc) but the small amount of time I spent on the ped, shows a majority old family rednose base, some quite well known...Neblett, Offer, Wise etc...

(Don't quote me...but I seem to remember Winegarner's stuff making a big name for itself in weight pulling years back...if I'm correct then they've been around awhile??)

It would take time to do a read on it(get more on the 'unknown' stuff etc)...but I have a sneaking suspicion that the whole pedigree points back to old rednose base with the Oklahoma 5 making up the rest

PS Let's not forget that most of the Staff blood come straight down the pipe from some of the boxed best


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, he had some good dogs...there's very interesting blood in that pedigree of yours...it's not as scatterbred as you might think


----------

